# Car Line UP and post AGE



## barcus (Oct 6, 2004)

Please post Vehicles and pics you have had over your history of your life

1. 1997 BMW Z3
2. 2003 BMW Z4 2.5
3. 1998 Lincoln Navigator
4. 2004 BMW 330CI
5. 2002 Jeep Wrangler 
6. 2004 GSXR 600
6. 2005 BMW Z4 3.0
7. 2005 BMW 330I ZHP (favorite)

AGE 21


----------



## rogue38 (Aug 26, 2004)

Age 39

1. 1970 Ford Maverick
2. 1969 Chevrolet Chevelle
3. 1974 Pontiac Firebird
4. 1977 BMW 320i
5. 1963 Pontiac Lemans
6. 1969 Chevrolet Chevelle
7. 1984 Pontiac Grand Prix
8. 1974 Pontiac Firebird
9. 1984 Subaru GL Wagon (Came with the wife)
10. 1984 Buick Skylark T-Type
11. 1994 Dodge Dakota
12. 1988 GMC Conversion Van
13. 1997 Pontiac Sunfire GT (Still own)
14. 1977 Pontiac Formula Firebird
15. 1975 Pontiac Formula Firebird
16. 2002 Chevrolet Venture (Still own)
17. Hopefully this spring a 330i or Ci


----------



## jstalin (Feb 15, 2005)

1. 1984 Reneault Encore
2. 1988 Jeep TJ
3. 1990 Hyundai Excel
4. 1998 Hyundai Accent
5. 2004 BMW 320i

age 26


----------



## rjh325 (Jan 22, 2005)

'85 Mustang GT
'86 Mustang GT
'88 Bronco II
'86.5 Supra
'88 Accord
'87 944
'85 911
'00 Jetta
'99 986
'99.5 A4 1.8TQ /chip
'05 325
next on deck: '87-89 911

Age: 33


----------



## IceGT (Sep 27, 2005)

93 Mercedes Benz 190E - Present for 15th Birthday
98 Nissan 200sx - Parents didn't want me to drive Mercedes in snow
99 Infiniti QX4 - 18th birthday cuz I didn't like the 240sx
99 Mercedes Benz C280 - High School Graduation Present
98 BMW 328is
04 Mercedes Benz C230 Kompressor
Age 24


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

1988 Chevy S-10 Blazer
1991 Chevy cavalier
1996 Camaro Z-28
1997 Camaro SS
2001 BMW 325i
2005 BMW 330i ZHP


----------



## j2 (Jun 13, 2003)

Age 28

1. 1977 Cadillac Seville
2. 1984 Audi 4000
3. 1986 Ford Escort EXP
4. 1992 Toyota 4Runner
5. 1987 Mazda RX7 Turbo II (FC3S)
6. 1993 Mazda RX7 Twin Turbo (FD3S) 
7. 1999 Acura Integra GS-R
8. 2001 Acura CL Type S
9. 2003 BMW 325i MT (Current)
10. 2005 Honda S2000 (Current)


----------



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

Age: 38

'84 Mustang GT
'85 IROC-Z (stolen)
'87 IROC-Z
'91 Mustang 5.0 LX Coupe (totalled) :yikes: 
'93 Mustang 5.0 LX Coupe
'97 Mustang GT
'98 Mustang SVT Cobra
'03 BMW 330i
'06 Mustang GT

I currently own the '03 330i and the '06 GT.

Next up - maybe a V8 M3 or a C6 Z06, but nothing for a while (~5 yrs).


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

j2 said:


> Age 28
> 
> 1. 1977 Cadillac Seville


That's awesome! :rofl:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Age 29 (ok, not really)

1) 1977 Toyota Corolla Liftback - pass-thru floor a la Flintstones
2) 1980 Mazda 626 - burned a quart every 200 miles
3) 1989 Acura Integra RS (new)
4) 1991 Acura Integra GS (new)
5) 1995 Ford Mustang GT - (new) worst car I ever owned, best factory stereo
6) 1995 Harley-Davidson FXDWG (new - stolen at 6 months old :bawling: )
7) 1996 Harley-Davidson FXDWG (new - still own, 88k miles and counting!)
8) 1996 BMW 328is (new)
9) 1999 BMW 528i (new)
10) 2002 BMW 530i (new) - favorite 5'er
11) 1999 Ford F-150 4.6l (used - still own) - love my Ford truck!
12) 2005 BMW 330ci - (new) Most fun to drive car yet!

When I win the lottery I will likely have a Ferrari 360 Challenge Stradale with F1 (or F-430 CS when available) for track fun, and add a super charger to the 330ci for daily driver. :bigpimp:


----------



## Shabba (Feb 26, 2005)

Age 29 9/10ths. I'm 30 in 2 weeks...  

Cars 
1. '98 328i 
2. '01 IS300 
3. '04 Scion xA 
4. '03 WRX 
5. '03 Nissan Spec V 
6. '91 Isuzu Impulse RS Black
7. '91 Isuzu Impulse Red #2
8. '91 Isuzu Impulse Red #1
9. '91 Isuzu Impulse Blue
10. '88 Isuzu Impulse Turbo
11. '91 300zx TT
12. '79 280zx (still own)
13. '72 240z (still own)
14. '89 Saleen #373
15. '90 5.0 Mustang notchback
16. '88 5.0 Mustang convt.
17. '81 Corvette (never again)
18. '86 Isuzu Trooper II TurboDiesel
19. '88 Isuzu Trooper II
20. '66 Mustang convt c-code 289
21. '65 Mustang convt c-code 289 (my first car, 1991)
22. '88 RX-7 GXL
23. '81 Rx-7 (still own)
24. '83 944
25. '88 Isuzu I-mark turbo (still own)
26. '83 280zx turbo
27. '78 280z
28. '76 280z

Bikes
1. '89 FZR600
2. '93 GSX1100F Katana
3. '00 GSXR750
4. '01 R6
5. '93 GS500E Racebike

You could say I've lost a small fortune on my "hobby". Many of these cars have been sh!t bags that I've put money into in order to enjoy properly and then sold for a loss, especially the old Isuzu's, cars I would recommend EVERYONE try before they judge. Every car on this list has been some sort of fancy of mine, so I guess one could say I've experienced a lot of different angles. My favorite car here, not that anyone asked, was probably my '88 Mustang since it was obtained at a time in which I maximized it's usefulness regarding women. And no, I never had a mullet. :bigpimp:


----------



## serge_ua (Mar 8, 2005)

1. '85 Toyota Camry (used; bought it for $300 in 2000, right after coming to the U.S.; finally learned to drive at the age of 24. Oil leaks, slipping clutch, missing trunk lock, missing horn button - peace of wire against a metal plate on a steering wheel for horn signal)
2. '94 Nissan Sentra XE (used; gave me 38 mpg no matter where and how I drove it :thumbup: )
3. '01 Nissan Sentra GXE (used; totalled after just 1 month  )
4. '04 Scion xA (new; wife's car - fun to drive!  (current))
5. '05 BMW 330i ZHP (new; current) :bow: 

Turning 30 next month


----------



## BimmersRule! (Sep 23, 2005)

88 Chrysler Lebaron
91 Pontiac Grand AM
89 Camaro RS T-Top
84 Chevrolet Silverado 1Ton(For plowing business at 19 that went south) :thumbdwn: 
96 Oldsmobile Cutlass
95 BMW 318is
99 Pontiac Grand AM
01 BMW 325i

Just turned 27 :tsk:


----------



## barcus (Oct 6, 2004)

to be honest I am turning 21 OCT 21 of this month...


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

barcus said:


> to be honest I am turning 21 OCT 21 of this month...


Good birthday! I'm turning not-29 on the 22nd.


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7821  Good to see it reawakened:thumbup:


----------



## barcus (Oct 6, 2004)

mods please move this thread to General BMW


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

From the other thread:Well.I'll give it a whirl. <O></O>

Cars owned (in semi order) (most daily drivers some to fix up,play with and sell):-------- ------------------------------65 Saab 96(3 cyl. 2 stroke)--------- 67 Mini Cooper S(full house modded)----------- 69 BMW 2002ti(dual sidedraft twinchoke solex,close ratio 5 speed)-------- 68 Saab 96(V-4)--------- 59 Triumph TR3----------- 72 Capri(British/German V-6 L-M import)---------- 73 Datsun 510(heavy mods,think BRE/Bob Sharp style)------------- 70 Fiat 124 spider------------ 68 Barracuda 318 typeS(my only American car)------------- 79 Triumph TR6------------- 59 AH Bugeye Sprite----------- 76 Honda Civic CVCC 5 speed ----------------74 MGB -------------76 BMW 2002 -------------59 Volvo PV 544 Sport --------------------------------------------------------------Change careers------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------88 Mazda 323(first new car)------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Get married------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 91 Honda Civic EX--------------Plymouth Minivan------------ 93 Honda Civic Del Sol Si---------- 94 Infiniti G-20 ------------95 Nissan Quest GXE Minivan---------------------------------------------- Pay off house --------------------------02 BMW 325Cic------------------ 02 BMW X5 --------------------------------------------------------------------Family cars,Moms/Dads that I drove alot (late 60s/early 70s):----- 66 Sunbeam Minx -------69 MB 280 SL--------- 70 Volvo 145--------- 71 MB 280 SE 3.5 ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Friends/customer Grey Market cars I put many miles on street/rally/track:--------------------------- 69 Renault R 10------- 70 Fiat 124 Coupe-------- 69 Porsche 911s -- 65 Jaguar XKE------ 72 Subaru 360------- 75 280Z------- 79 MB 450 SLC 5.0-------- 79 Porsche DP 935(biggest intercooler I've ever seen)------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ I know I'm forgetting more than a few at this moment,I'll update when old brain functions better. It's been a long strange trip. <O></O>

o <O></O> current age 51 going on 19


----------



## cdebnil (Mar 14, 2005)

Turning 24 this Friday...

1. 1978 Ford Pinto Wagon 
2. 1990 Geo Prism *LSI (LUXURY EDITION!!)* 
3. 1989 Plymouth Sundance
4. 1985 Oldsmobile Delta 88 (most comfortable car out of any of them)
5. 1990 Toyota Camry
6. 1998 Toyta Camry
7. 2002 BMW 325ci


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Hurts to realize this was 32 freakin years ago!


----------



## BobbiOh (Sep 27, 2005)

Age 39 (gawd, that kills me!)

1) 74 Fiat Spider (My Dad bought it for me. My mother had a heart attack that he would a 16 year old girl a convertible sports car)

2) 74 Volvo 164EA (Dad making up for the Fiat when I was 18. Car was a tank, couldn't kill it. I owned it for 6 years.)

3) 77 Mecerdes 240D (Got this at 19. Fantastic car. Nothing ever went wrong with it. Finally totaled after 4 years when a 16 year old bimbo ran a stop sign)

3) 85 Nissan Stanza 

4) 88 Mitsubishi Galant (Which I bought used, had a gas leak and turned into a flaming Hibachi 3 weeks after I bought it)

5) 90 Mustang (Which the dealership gave me as an apology for not believing me when I said "I smell gas" on those 6 trips to the service department with the Galant. Totalled this in a blizzard 6 months later.)

6) 88 Audi 5000

7) 91 Mazda Miata Limited Edition British Racing Green # 3481 of 4000 (I've owned this car for 10 years, now has 200k miles on it)

8) 97 Ford Expedition (my daily driver because I get to drive the car with bad gas mileage)

9) 98 BMW 323is Black and Tan, very sexy. (My husband gets to drive it because I work 6 miles from home and he works 30 miles from home)

10) 52 Willys Wagon with a Chevy LT1 engine replacement. (My husband's toy)


----------



## warpedmind (Oct 17, 2002)

85 Chevy Camaro
97 Honda Civic EX
2002 BMW Z3 2.5
2003 BMW 325i
2004 BMW 330i

Age 37


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

age 35

1987 Mazda B2200 pickup
2003 BMW 325i (present vehicle)

Short and sweet


----------



## E60orBust (Apr 12, 2005)

1992 Jeep Cheroke 4.0L
1993 Jeep Grand Cherokee 5.2L
2003 330XI
2005 545i
2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee 5.7L (HEMI)

And still got em all 
Next up possibly an M3 or M5 :thumbs: 

Age 22.


----------



## nv (Jan 28, 2005)

69 Kawasaki 350 (used)
74 Honda 550 Four (new)
75 Honda Civic (new, early Hondas were crap)
78 VW Rabbit (new)
87 VW Jetta (new)
76 Super Beetle (restored 20 year old)
96 VW Jetta (new)
02 BMW 325xiT (used)

Age - Do the math!


----------



## tehkao (Jun 18, 2005)

Some pretty rich people on this forum....hmm..

Anyway this is all I had:

80 Honda Civic
88 Chevy Beretta
97 Acura Integra
99 BMW 323i
00 Lexus RX300
04 BMW 330i ZHP

Age 36


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm 24 and here's my list:

1992 BMW E36 318i - (bought used when I was 17 in '99 and sold in '02 for E46)
2002 BMW 325i - (bought new in '02)
2005 Infiniti G35 Coupe (bought new in '05) current


----------



## hawk2100n (Sep 19, 2005)

86 Ford Bronco 351W HO 4bbl holley carb my 1st
85 Mercedes Benz 300TD diesel Wagon (Speed Demon) 29mpg city 120 galloping Stallions my 2nd
97 528i my 3rd
04 Jaguar x-type 3.0 mom's
00 vw beetle Sisters (the flower power go-Kart)
Still have the bronco and diesel


----------



## BimmerGuyFL (Sep 12, 2005)

age 27

1. 1987 VW Jetta 
2. 1995 Nissan Sentra GLX
3. 1996 Honda Civic EX 4 door
4. 1998 Honda Accord LX 4 door
5. 1999.5 VW Jetta GLS VR6
6. 1999.5 VW Jetta GLX VR6
7. 1995 BMW E34 525i
8. 1999 Honda Civic Si 
9. 2000 VW Jetta GLS VR6 Manual (got totalled from some one cutting me off)
10. 2001 VW Jetta GLS 2.0 Auto
11. 2002 Acura RSX
12. 2004 Infiniti G35 4 door Leather model
13. 2003 BMW 325i Manual
14. 2005 BMW 330i *Current and will keep for another 2.5 years*


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Clarke said:


> Hurts to realize this was 32 freakin years ago!


I feel your pain... but only 22 years for me.


----------



## TerryH (Sep 13, 2005)

'64 Ford Galaxie
'76 Kawasaki 440
'75 Toyota Celica
'70 Ford Mustang Mach1
'80 Ford Bronco
'88 Ford Thunderbird Turbo Coupe
'91 Plymouth Voyager
'86 Buick Grand National
'01 Ford Ranger XLT
'81 Porsche 911SC
'99 BMW 328i

The last 4 are in the current stable. 

Age: Old Fossil... half century coming up.


----------



## tilua (Sep 9, 2005)

84 Toyota Cressida
89 Honda Prelude Si
93 Honda Prelude
93 Toyota Pickup
99 Honda Accord Coupe
01 BMW 330Ci 

Age: 25


----------



## ClubSpec330i (Oct 22, 2003)

I have gone thru a few cars in the past only to remember my first.

'85 Izusu Impulse (spaceship)

Current:
'02 Honda Roadster- Autox
'03 3 series w/ m68 - wife's daily
'03 3 series w/ m135 - my daily beater (sold two days ago but still have it)
'05 3 series w/ 13.6" brake - weekend/track
'05 X5 4.8i - baby hauler (coming any day now)


----------



## hamrt (Oct 5, 2005)

Age 40 and I've had:

1970 Volkswagon Type III Fastback
1966 Chevelle Malibu 2-door
1978 Toyota Corolla
1985 Chevy Sprint (first NEW car)*
1976 Chyrsler Cordoba
1987 Mazda 626*
1984 Subaru GL
1994 Ford F-150 XL*
1996 Subaru OUTBACK*
1998 Volkswagon Passat (First year of current body style.)*
1999 Subaru OUTBACK*
1990 Subaru Legacy
1999 Kia Sephia (Commuter Car)*
1996 Ford F-150 XL
1997 GMC Sierra 1500
1984 Jeep CJ-7
1993 Jeep Wrangler

And finally... 2000 BMW 323i

Also:
2001 Honda XR250R Dirtbike
2000 Mastercraft ProStar 205 20' Tow Boat

Bought my 323i in July this year. I liked it because it was very clean for a 5 year old car. It is pretty basic not even being equipped with cruise control or power seats. I upgraded the basic interior trim with Myrtle Wood purchased on eBay.

Best ownership experience has been with the Subarus. Never a problem with them. The Mazda also went 130,000 miles with only one trip to the shop. That's hard to beat. The Chevelle was without a doubt the coolest car. And the Chevy Sprint was the most fun but perhaps only because I bought that when I was 19 and working at Kmart part time. The payment on that one was $76.00 a month for a brand new car. I was in heaven! Currently own the GMC, Jeep and BMW.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Age: 42

1976 Datsun 710 (hand-me-down, basically an engine held together by blue rust)
1975 Ford Custom 500 (hand-me-down)
1979 Trans Am (every 18 year old should have one)
1971 Chevelle (brown 4 door but only had 21k miles when I bought it in 1984)
1978 Chevy Monte Carlo (like new but only a V6)
1987 Dodge Daytona (first new car, last American car)
1988 Toyota Corolla (wife's)
1990 Acura Integra GS (first car with sunroof!)
1993 Subaru Legacy Wagon (sold to neighbor in 2003, they still have it)

Still inhabiting our driveway/garage:
1994 Toyota Corolla (was wife's, now mine, still gets 30+ MPG)
2002 Nissan Maxima SE (great car but nasty torque steer, wife loves it)
2004 BMW 330cic (will have this for 20+ years!!!)


----------



## Adventure Rider (May 28, 2005)

Cars:

1) '67 Triumph 2000
2) '65 (?) Datsun 411 (totalled)
2) '59 Chevy pickup
3) '55 Chevy Belair
4) '65 Ford Galaxie
5) '61 Triumph TR3A
6) '61 Corvette
7) '68 VW Beetle
8) '69 Dodge Coronet
9) '67 Datsun 510 (totalled)
10) '68 Toyota Corolla (totalled)
11) '74 Chevy Vega S/W
12) '72 Datsun pickup (later I converted it to 4x4)
13) '77 Chevy Vega S/W
14) '77 International Scout
15) '86 Bronco II (transmission broke twice)
16) '91 Toyota Tercel (had 210K+ miles on it)
17) '04 BMW 325 Ci - current car

Bikes:
1) '68 Honda SL350
2) '74 Kawsaki 175 (F7 Enduro?)
3) '59 Triumph TT (pre-unit)
4) '67 Triumph Tiger
5) '96 Suzuki DR350ES
6) '91 BMW R100GS
7) '04 Ducati Multistrada

The last three bikes are what I currently have - I am going to sell the GS.

Age 51


----------



## 330ciWvU (May 15, 2005)

1. 1998 Ford Mustang
2. 2001 VW Jetta 1.8T
3. 2004 330 CI

Age 22


----------



## tsbrown (Apr 25, 2003)

Age - Four OHHH...and besides the Bimmers in my signature:

95 Lesux GS300 (wife's car)
90 VW Jetta Carat (Red metallic)
86 VW GTI 8v (Diamond Silver)
78 VW Rabbit (Alpine white, last year US-bound cars were made in Germany)

I'm smitten with German cars, but someday maybe a Ferrari or an Alfa GTV.


----------



## aaronu (Aug 1, 2004)

1964 Chevrolet Impala
1963 Volkswagen Bug (6 volt battery, 1200cc 40 hp not the wimpy 36 hp model)
1968 Dodge Coronet 440 a.k.a. "The Beast"
1977 Honda XL100 (enduro bike)
1970 Dodge Charger 500, fully worked over drivetrain. I still miss it.
1774 Ford Mustang II <-- my wife had it when we married. That's my excuse.
1977 Ford Courier
1977 Honda Accord coupe
1981 Mazda RX-7, not fast but lots of fun.
1995 Ford Contour GL
1997 Ford Taurus SHO
1999 Ford Expedition XLT


Still have:
1991 Chevrolet K1500 (full size, half ton 4x4), bought new & wore it out, still like it.
2003 Kawasaki ZR-7S
2001 BMW 325Ci
2005 Ford Expedition E.B. trailer puller and family hauler

Age 41, tick tock.

I need to trade the BMW for a pimp ride and get me a furry hat. Then I can hang with you young people and get "with it".

:bigpimp:


----------



## aDoBo (May 2, 2005)

Age 17

1. 1994 Rodeo Izusu [ First Car When Driving ] [ Beater ] [ Drove For 1 Year ]
2. 1982 BMW 318i [ Learned Manual On It ]
3. 2001 BMW 325i [ Current ]

im young i know.


----------



## PaidByPoker (Jul 30, 2005)

21 Years Old

2005 330Ci SMG

And daddy did'nt buy it for me


----------



## qu4ttro (Feb 7, 2004)

Clarke said:


> Hurts to realize this was 32 freakin years ago!


Cosmic wheels! Had them on my Ford Escort Mk I.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

32 years old.

Past cars owned:
'93 Pontiac Grand Am
'93 Jeep Cherokee Sport 4x4
'89 Mazda 323 hatch (UK Spec)
'91 Rover 820 SE hatch (UK Spec)
'93 Honda Accord SE Wagon (UK Spec)

Current cars:
'99 BMW 323i 
'2001 Toyota Sequoia Ltd 4x4


----------



## Qilfu (Jul 26, 2004)

1988 Honda Civic LX
1993 Nissan 240 SX
1991 Eagle Talon TSI
1989 Toyota Tercel (Wrecked the Talon and no dice from dad)
1995 Chevy Astro Van (If the van's a rockin don't come a knockin)
1998 Mitsubishi Eclipse GS-T
*Currently Own the following:*
1993 Honda Civic (my ricer project)
2001 330CI
2002 Honda Accord (For the wife)

Age 28


----------



## mohrgan (Feb 25, 2005)

From the other thread...
-Chris Age 36

In order of acquisition...

*1966 Chevrolet Stepside * P/U-3 on the Tree This was my Dad's but became mine. I learned to drive this around the property when I was 11.

*1986 Honda CRX*-5 Spd My first new car when I was old enough to get a license. Used to try to achieve higher top speed on the way home from school everyday in one section of the road. This car was fun!

*1981 Dodge Loooooonnnnngggggg Bed P/U*-4 on the Floor Beater truck that was money pit but fun to drive nonetheless!

*1966 Morgan 4/4*-4 Spd(soon to be 5...Ford Sierra Gearbox conversion)...Currently own My Dad and I restored this and is now in my garage.

*1982 BMW 320i*-5 Spd First BMW...was another Dad cast off. Got rid of CRX for this car. In hindsight was probably a mistake but made me a Bimmer fan forever. Got 180K out of it.

*1986 VW Jetta GLI*-5 Spd Awesome car...drove it hard and still begged for more! Leistritz(sp?) muffler made it sound hot!!!

*1984 VW GTI*-5 Spd Was a trade-in I bought when I sold VWs. Fixed her up and made $600 on the car...was totaled 3 months after I sold it!

*1992 VW Corrado SLC VR6*-5 Spd Immense low end torque(enhanced by gearing). Car was fast and sounded great both from inside the car and out! $tarted to $queeze me dry by 60K.

*1998 BMW 323is*-5 Spd 160K...best car I've ever owned...still miss her

*2005 BMW 325i*-5 Spd...Currently own A nice ride with SP & CWP. The jury's still out on whether it'll be as good as the E36.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

These were dad's cars, which I was allowed to borrow when I was in high school...
1984 Buick Century Limited
1991 Toyota Camry V6LE

As far as cars I've owned...
1993 Nissan Altima GXE
2001 BMW 330Ci (current, a hair over 30k miles on it)

Age 31.


----------



## mjones53 (Aug 26, 2005)

Age: 42

1963 Chevy Super Sport
1957 Chevy 2dr Belair Coupe
1968 Chevy Corvette
1974 Porsche 914
1978 Trans Am
1979 Trans Am
1986 Fiero GT
1996 Chevy Corvette
1995 Porsche 944
1987 RX-7 Turbo II (built 450hp) fastest car to date hit 160mph one time and it was still going
1995 Z28
1995 Honda Delsol
1995 Acura Integra GSR
1998 RamAir TransAm
2000 Eclipse GT
2003 EVO VIII
2003 Acura RSX Type -S
and last but not least
2003 BMW 330i ZHP

probably forgot a couple, I'm getting old.


----------



## De_UnKnOwN_1 (Mar 28, 2005)

(thought i posted on this already)

Age: 17

2005 325i


----------



## megammax (Sep 15, 2005)

1991 Chevy S10---my dad gave me it then I flipped it
1992 Toyota Camry---289,000 miles then it got stolen--made me happy actually
1979 Porsche 924-----after 6 years still my daily driver----it's more like a gokart then a car
2002 BMW 330ci---My weekend driver


----------



## megammax (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh I'm 28


----------



## sfca-325i (Apr 18, 2004)

Not sure of all the model years, but here goes ...

1964 Oldsmobile F85 station wagon
1973 Mazda RX-2
1974 Ford Capri 2.8
1977 VW Rabbit
1979 Mazda RX-7
1983 Dodge D-50 pickup
1986 Dodge Caravan
1989(?) Nissan Maxima
1990 Mitsubishi Eclipse
1996 Dodge Carvan
1997 Toyota Landcruiser
2003 Toyota Matrix XR
2003 Honda Pilot
2003 BMW 325i
2003 BMW M3Cic
2004 BMW X3


Age: 49


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Cars:

`55 Plymouth Savoy 2-door w/Chrysler 331 Hemi & Torqueflite trans
`58 Chevy Impala convert w/348 Tri-Power, 4-speed
`55 Chevy 210 Sedan w/327 450+ HP, Muncie "Rock Crusher" trans, 4.88 Posi
`55 Chevy Sedan Delivery w/396 425 HP (4-bolt-main) `Vette engine
`66 Pontiac Grand Prix w/421 Tri-Power HO, 4-speed, 3.70 Posi
`69 Caddy Coupe de Ville
`66 Corvair Corsa w/mid-engine V8 350/350 ("The Porsche Killer")
`70 Plymouth Fury (ex-State Police) w/440 Magnum & Torqueflite
`65 Buick Riviera GS w/425 2 4-barrel carbs, Turbo 400, 3.70 Posi
`76 Fiat 131S
`76 Bmw 530i w/rebuilt 3.2L 265 RWHP, 5-speed, Alpina suspension
`82 BMW 320i
`84 Audi 5000 Turbo Quattro (totalled by 26,000 lb. dump truck)
`86 Audi 5000 CS Turbo Quattro
`87 Saleen Mustang w/nitrous injection
`89 Jeep Cherokee Laredo
`96 Audi A4 Quattro 2.8 5-speed
`98 BMW 318 Ti
`99 BMW 528i Sport Package
`04 BMW 330Ci ZHP

Bikes:
`66 Yamaha Big Bear Scrambler 250
`67 Harley Sportster XLCH (kick-start only)
`70 BSA Lightening 650
`72 Norton Commando 750
`78 Kawasaki KZ-1000
`87 Yamaha V-Max

(Wish I still had `em all....)

Age: 57


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Fast Bob said:


> Cars:
> 
> `55 Plymouth Savoy 2-door w/Chrysler 331 Hemi & Torqueflite trans
> `58 Chevy Impala convert w/348 Tri-Power, 4-speed
> ...


Great taste in autos. Uh, except for that Fiat  Wonder what the 65 Riviera is worth today.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Scott ZHP said:


> Great taste in autos. Uh, except for that Fiat  Wonder what the 65 Riviera is worth today.


Yeah, that Riv was one of my all-time faves.... two friends and I took it on our "Southern Oddysey Tour" in early `72....drove it from NJ to New Orleans for Mardis Gras, then to Key West and back home without a hiccup (OR even getting arrested  I recall The Doors` "LA Woman" being in heavy rotation in the 8-track....

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Ace (Apr 9, 2004)

1997 Subaru Impreza (totalled in a hit & run)
2001 325ci 

while i love the bmw, there are things i could do in the sub that i just wouldn't dare do in the bmw

age: 25


----------



## JeffDunes (Oct 5, 2005)

62 Mercury Monterey Convertible
65 Chevy Malibu 2 dr 283 “3 on the tree”
66 Chevy Impala 2 dr 283 auto
65 Pontiac Lemans 2 dr 6 cyl auto
66 Olds Cutlass Convertible (stolen)
71 Fiat 124 Sport Sedan 5 sp (plus 2 parts cars – all stolen)
69 Dodge Dart Convert 225 slant six (stolen/recovered 3 times)
62 Dodge Dart 4 dr sedan 225 slant six (sent to crusher due to rust)
62 Dodge Dart 4 dr sedan 225 slant six (restored)
65 Lincoln Continental 4 dr sedan
73 BMW Bavaria 4 sp (parts car only) 
74 BMW Bavaria auto (totaled by a hit & run driver while parked)
67 Lincoln Continental 4 dr convertible (restored)
85 Pontiac Grand Prix 6 cyl auto (also stolen/recovered 3 times)
84 Saab 900S 4 dr auto
90 Saab 900S 3 dr auto
60 Studebaker Lark convertible
92 Mazda B2600i P/U Truck 4 sp 4X4 4cyl
98 Toyota Prerunner P/U Truck 6 cyl auto
00 BMW 328Ci 5sp PP (SP wheels)

Age 47


----------



## Sea Jazz (Sep 23, 2005)

What a cool trip down vehicle memory lane in chronological order....

'75 Toyota Sillycar (Celica) I learned how to drive manual as I drove it off the lot.
'84 Toyota Sillycar GT (looked just like the one you see in some Seinfeld episodes)
'86 Toyota Sillycar GT-S
'87 Nissan 280 ZX
'92 Ford Escort
'88 Jeep Cherokee Chief (for surf fishing down the shore)
'95 Chrysler Sebring (my first brand spankin' new car)
'03 Toyota Matrix
'03 Honda Odyssey (my Dad Van)
'02 BMW 325xi (my wife's ride)
'86 BMW 325es (my first project car)

Age: 39


----------



## nabt22 (Aug 2, 2006)

1988 BMW 325i 2 dr Convertible

Age- 15


----------



## mikevaquez (Jun 23, 2006)

1. 1982 DELTA 88 Oldsmobile
2. 1989 Berreta Chevy
3. 1985 Buick Park Ave
4. 1993 Blazer Limited Edition Chevy
5. 1997 Cavalier Z24 Chevy
6. 2001 Aurora Oldsmobile
7. 2004 BMW 325Ci and the favorite out of all of them!
8. 2005 BMW M3(Future car)

All cars where bought by me with no help from parents. 

Age 26


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

'83 Dodge Omni
'80 Buick Skylark
'68 Camaro (still own)
'90 Dodge Shadow 
'92 Saturn SL 
'79 Chevy Malibu 
'98 Dodge Ram 4x4
'92 GMC Sonoma
'04 BMW 330Ci (still own)
'05 Dodge Dakota 4x4 (still own)

Age 37

I tend to drive cars until they need to be junked. My Ram is the only vehicle I've got reasonable money for when I got got rid of it, although the Sonoma I sold cheap to a friend's kid because I hated driving it.


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Wow, some of these lists are amazing. Just two for me:

- 1992 Toyota Camry LE V6 (inherited from dad)
- 2002 BMW 325i (first car I paid for)

Age 26.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

At first I didn't think I'd post here, but just to put things in perspective... I bet very few people will know what the first 2 cars are...

1. 1985 Dacia 1310
2. 1988 Oltcit 1.1L
3. 1978 Audi 100 1.6L
4. 1988 Audi 5000s
5. 1995 VW Jetta VR6
6. 1996 VW Jetta VR6
7. 1998 Audi A4 1.8T
8. 1986 Audi 4000Q
9. 1998 BMW M3
10. 2003 BMW 330i (ongoing)
11. 2005 BMW X3 (ongoing)

As for the age, you can get pretty close if you do the math...


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

1. 2003 BMW 325i

Age 20.


----------



## joy (Feb 24, 2004)

1. 1987 Volvo 760 Turbo
2. 1991 Suzuki GS500E
3. 2003 BMW 325iT
4. 2003 Toyota Tundra
5. 2003 Suzuki GSXR750

Age 20


----------



## icky (Sep 15, 2004)

Age: 24

1. 1989 Dodge Aeries (almost a K car!)
2. 1995 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo 
3. 1999 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo 
4. 2003 Kia Spectra
5. 2001 BMW 325xi


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

adc said:


> At first I didn't think I'd post here, but just to put things in perspective... I bet very few people will know what the first 2 cars are...
> 
> 1. 1985 Dacia 1310
> 2. 1988 Oltcit 1.1L


Renaults made in Romania (from retired tooling) when nobody in France or western Europe wanted them anymore.


----------



## jryguyi (Feb 9, 2006)

1. 1995 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo
2. 1999 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited
3. 2000 BMW 328i

Age 20


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

Age 54...Did this exercise just to see if I could remember and to reminenence. Cars are listed in the order that I purchased them over the years...left off a variety of company cars that I used over the years.

1. '67 Volkswagen Bug (my first taste of German technology)
2. '72 Plymouth Gold Duster
3 '68 Plymouth Valiant (Dad gave me during financial hard time)
4. '74 Pontiac Luxury Lemans
5. '76 Buick Regal
6. '83 BMW 320i (a very satisfying vehicle but too small for kids)
7. '89 Plymouth Caravan (two infants...had to make the change)
8. '71 Pontiac GTO w/ 455 HO convertible (just had to have some fun with project car)
9. '89 Lincoln Continental (my "grandpa" car...but loved it)
10. '93 Volvo 850
11. '96 Volvo 850 R
12. '97 GMC Suburban
13. '99 Ford Expedition
14. '99 Ford Mustang Cobra Convertible
15, '03 Infiniti G35 Coupe
16. '05 Chevrolet Suburban
17. '06 Honda Accord Hybrid
18. '97 Dodge Ram Pickup (work truck)
19. '07 BMW 550i ED 10/6/06


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

Age 48

1. 1965 Ford Ranchero (rebuilt to a street racer) 10.6 1/4 miler.
2. 1979 Buick Regal
3. 1984 VW Rabbit Diesel (50 mpg easy)
4. 1988 Hyundai (I was poor, so don't flame me)
5. 1988 Ford Bronco (mein Frau's)
6. 1992 Ford Explorer
7. 1995 Ford Thunderbird (mein Frau's)
8. 2000 Ford Expedition
9. 2002 Ford Explorer (Our first lease)
10. 2003 Ford Explorer (Centennial Ed.) mein Frau's
11. 2003 BMW 530i
12. 2007 BMW 550i (Coming soon to a street near you) :thumbup:

Wow, I must of used up my weeks allotment of brain cells trying to remember all of the vehicles that I had.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

1) 1959 VW Beetle, 30bhp (anyone remember the semaphores?)
2) 1964 VW Beetle
3) 1967 Rover 2000TC
4) 1968 VW Beetle 
5) 1973 Volvo 142 
6) 1974 Porsche 914 2.0 (zoom)
7) 1976 Buick Regal 
8) 1977 Mercury Montego (the dark years)
9) 1984 Honda Prelude 5-speed
10) 2001 Acura Cl Type S
11) 2002 BMW 330Ci

56


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Fast Bob said:


> Yeah, that Riv was one of my all-time faves.... two friends and I took it on our "Southern Oddysey Tour" in early `72....drove it from NJ to New Orleans for Mardis Gras, then to Key West and back home without a hiccup (OR even getting arrested  I recall The Doors` "LA Woman" being in heavy rotation in the 8-track....
> 
> Regards,
> Bob


My folks had a '65 Rivera as well while I was in high school - amazing car for the day. They traded for an Olds Starfire and it was probably as fast as the Riv. Stopping was another matter altogether.


----------



## quivers (Aug 5, 2006)

85 Jetta gli
88 Civic lx
92 Galant VR4 #661 out of 1000 made
94 Integra gsr
04 Impreza WRX STI

Current
02 S2000 500hp
01 X5 4.4 w/nav
06 CBR 600rr

20 years old 
9 months till 21!!!

Bought every car on my own.


----------



## jakefitz (May 27, 2005)

89 F150
89 Mustang GT
93 Camry
96 Civic
98 Durango
00 Tacoma
02 Maxima SE
00 Explorer
03 Quest
01 325i (current)
03 530i (current)

Age - 29


----------



## JoeCinVa (Apr 26, 2002)

Previous:
1981 Mazda RX-7 (Used)
1991 Honda Civic (New)

Current:
2000 323i (New)
1995 325iC (Used)
2003 M5 (Used)

Age: 37


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

Cars ive had 

78 528i 
83 733i 
90 318i- current

Im only 23 so iv have not hand many cars under me belt.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm "only" 34, so here goes...

1979 VW Beetle Cabrio (black, black, black), 4 speed, first and last black car.
1988 VW Jetta GLS, 5 speed white. German car passion instilled.
1995 BMW 318i Sport 5 speed white. German car passion confirmed. Joined BMWCCA.
1996 Ford Taurus sedan (company car, kept BMW 318) white auto. What a piece, and NASCAR races these? :rofl: 
1997 Ford Taurus wagon (company car, since sold 318) silver auto. What a piece, and NASCAR races these? :rofl: 
1998 Honda Accord (wife MA beater)
1998 Volvo V70 T5 white, auto. (this was one fast wagon)
1999 VW Cabrio black 5 speed (wife)
2000 BMW 540i6 TiAg manual 6 speed, this was one awesome car.
2000 VW Passat Wagon 5 speed, white (wife)
2003 Mercedes ML500, everyone has a brain fart every now and then. First and LAST SUV...
2004 VW Passat Wagon Triptronic, silver (wife).
2007 BMW 530i6 TiAg 6 speed. Back to my roots.

6 BMW motorcycles in there as well, modern and vintage...


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Age 21

1. 1996 Hyundai Accent- retired at 102000 miles, RIP 
2. 1999 Chevy Cavalier- Blew the motor and tranny at the same time:dunno:  
3. 1982 Dodge Colt- Retired at 192000 miles, RIP
4. 2003 Nissan Sentra- Repoed 


Currents:

1. 1991 318IS- Mine
2. 1991 325I- Fiancee's


----------



## epbrown (Apr 12, 2005)

1973 Chevy Vega
1981 Chevy Chevette
1986 Honda Prelude
1983 Porsche 911
1983 Porsche 944
1983 Porsche 928
1966 Rolls-Royce Silver Shadow
2003 BMW 325i - current
2003 BMW Z4 - current

Age 43


----------



## marc545i (Mar 5, 2006)

1976 BMW 2002
1980 Dodge Mitsubishi Challenger
1987 Toyota Camry
1988 Dodge Dynasty
1990 Chevy Lumina
1990 BMW 525i
1991 Pontiac Grand Prix
1992 Ford Explorer Sport
1992 Ford Taurus
1994 Ford Explorer
1996 Ford Expedition
1998 Ford Expedition 4WD
2000 Ford Expedition
2004 Ford Excursion (Current)
2004 BMW 545i (Current)

Age: 44


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

1976 Chevy Monza
1976 Chevy Monza
1974 Chevelle
1986 Mitsu Starion
19?? Dodge Omni
1977 Buick LeSaber
1986 Pontic Sunbird
1989 Mercedes 400E
198? Toyota Corrolla
1991 Kawasaki ZX-6
1997 Olds Aurora
1991 Acura Legend
2000 Ford Winstar
2001 BMW 740iL
2004 Nissan Armada (Current)
2001 Honda RC-51 (Current)
2005 Honda 600RR (Current)
2003 BMW 760Li (Current)
2006 BMW 750Li (just got off the ship in NY)

Age 37


----------

